# Php open_basedir restriction



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

habe folgenden fehler seit kurzem in einem osc shop, es gibt keine open basedir beschränkung dazu. 


```
Warning: file_exists() [[URL="http://www.gigalo.de/admin/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/bin/gzip) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/web91) in /var/www/web91/web/admin/backup.php on line [I]424[/I]
```


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

Dem Fehler nach gibt es aber eine. Welche ISPConfig Version und wie ist php dort eingebunden?


----------



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

ISP2 und suphp php5. der fehler tritt erst seit circa 3 Wochen auf.
es wird eine eigene php.ini genutzt und mir kommt grad eine idee eventuell 
hat das eine verbindung mit suphp und isp2 update ich prüfe das mal


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt des vhost files des betroffenen webs.


----------



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

Fehler gefunden nach einem ISP Update habe ich meine Suphp vergessen zu ändern und ISP2 stellt suphp jedesmal um  . So muss es sein 


```
;Handler for php-scripts
#x-httpd-php=php:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper

x-httpd-php=php:/usr/bin/php5-cgi
x-httpd-php=php4:/usr/bin/php4-cgi
```
und so war es 


```
;Handler for php-scripts
x-httpd-php=php:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper
```


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

Also der suphp Wrapper ist schon eine gute Sache und aus Sicherheitsgründen solltest Du ihn auch unbedingt nehmen!

Stattdessen würde Ich folgendes machen. Erstelle ein Verzechnis:

/var/www/web91/bin

und da legts Du eine Kopie des gzip rein. dann änderst du in Deinem CMS den Pfad auf 

/var/www/web91/bin/gzip


----------



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

Also ein which gzip und dann cp


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

genau. Oder aber Du schaust in die obige Fehlermeldung, da steht der Pfad mit drin 

/usr/bin/gzip


----------



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

Ich lass dass noch, bis Sonntag ist auf dem server keine seite mehr. Ist das in isp3 auch schon gelösst bzw was macht der phpwrapper genau


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

In ISPConfig 3 ist das etwas anders.

Suphp hat da noch keinen Wrapper, müssen wir noch ainbauen. Baer php-fcgi und php als cgi + suexc haben einen.


----------



## planet_fox (26. Feb. 2009)

> php-fcgi und php als cgi + suexc haben einen.


Kann ich da auch mit eigenen php.ini arbeiten wie unter suphp ?


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2009)

Ja, schau Dir mal die entsprecheden Wrapper Scripte an.


----------

